# My mom bought my daughter a lunchable



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

It has trans fat, it has nitrites, it's LOADED with sugar and high fructose corn syrup, and of course dh and my mom are going to make me look like the mean one if I throw it in the trash. WHY IS MY MOM INCAPABLE OF READING A FOOD LABEL?!?!?


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I know they're gross, but my philosophy has become more along the lines this: eating healthy so that the occasional crappy food doesn't phase me too much.


----------



## polyhymnia (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
I know they're gross, but my philosophy has become more along the lines this: eating healthy so that the occasional crappy food doesn't phase me too much.










That's a great perspective, thank you for sharing


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd prefer a Happy meal to a lunchable. At least McDonald's rots.


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

chances are she won't eat it anyway... they are awful. Let her have it not making any deal out of it, certainly mention it to your mom and continue feeding her healthy.

I would probably sneak some of it away when she isn't paying attention and throwing it out...but thats me.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

An occasional lunchable, as long as your child is not allergic to the contents, isn't a big deal, just a small blip on his/her normally healthy diet.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TCMoulton* 
An occasional lunchable, as long as your child is not allergic to the contents, isn't a big deal, just a small blip on his/her normally healthy diet.

I agree with this.

If you'll accept a little unsolicited advice, don't turn the occasional little bit of junk food into a battle, unless you want an older child or adult who binges on junk food when you're not looking.

Seriously, my MIL was very strict with sweets when DH was a child, and once he had pocket money of his own and was walking to/from school, he'd load up on junk food. Even as an adult, he still tends to binge on sweets, even though part of him knows that he doesn't have to hide it and he won't get in trouble for it.

I've noticed the same pattern with a cousin whose Mom really restricted junk food.

Most likely your child will just eat the crackers and meat, and turn up her nose at that funky processed cheese crap.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
I agree with this.

If you'll accept a little unsolicited advice, don't turn the occasional little bit of junk food into a battle, unless you want an older child or adult who binges on junk food when you're not looking.

Seriously, my MIL was very strict with sweets when DH was a child, and once he had pocket money of his own and was walking to/from school, he'd load up on junk food. Even as an adult, he still tends to binge on sweets, even though part of him knows that he doesn't have to hide it and he won't get in trouble for it.

I've noticed the same pattern with a cousin whose Mom really restricted junk food.

Most likely your child will just eat the crackers and meat, and turn up her nose at that funky processed cheese crap.


I agree. And unless it's an allergy issue or your a vegetarian, I wouldn't make a big deal out of it. It's not worth a battle (imo) for a rare, once in a while thing.
I used to get stressed out about what the grandparents would feed them but now....eh, not so much. As long as they don't try to push meat on them (which they don't), I figure the rare junk food won't kill them.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TCMoulton* 
An occasional lunchable, as long as your child is not allergic to the contents, isn't a big deal, just a small blip on his/her normally healthy diet.











Can I be honest? I still rarely (like 1-2 times a year) buy a Pizza Lunchables...I like them!







I really don't feel like one is going to kill me, if I'm eating fairly healthy the rest of the time.

However, the meat/crackers/cheese and all of the other varieties I hated even as a kid.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I like lunchables







: We only get them maybe once a year though, grossly overpriced. McD's is way better junk food!


----------



## SarahGuinn (Mar 6, 2002)

I hate the idea of lunchables, the foods, the extra packaging. That being said, my boys freaking love it when grandma buys them one each during a visit. Maybe twice a year. I let it go and they know mommy doesn't buy them and for what reasons, but they know that if you are responsible about foods majority of the time it won't be the end of the world to have one or two lunchables a year.


----------



## Emzachsmama (Apr 30, 2004)

I wouldn't be too fussed over a lunchable. I buy them for my kids every once in a while. Everything in moderation is my philosophy. But if it really bothers you maybe just let your mom know that you'd rather them not have lunchables.


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

If your daughter is anything like mine, she won't touch it.

I swear, my kid can tell which "food" has the non-food crap in it and she refuses to eat it. She says it's yucky and pushes it aside.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I've let my kids pick out a lunchable for field trips.








I agree that once in a while isn't that big of a deal. AND that your kid may not eat it if she's not used to that type of stuff. That's how my DD is with most yucky foods. She has, however, chosen the pizza lunchable and (I assume) ate at least some of it for lunch.

I wouldn't be mad at your mom. It's likely she thinks that's a relatively healthy choice. You know: meat, cheese, crackers... without realizing how processed it all is.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I hate lunchables. I refuse to buy them and my son always begs for them. He had a playdate at a boy from his preschool class's house one day and his mom was like, oh, I'll give them lunch - I was floored when she was like, I got some lunchables! I didn't want to appear like the ungrateful freak mom - and it would be hypocritical to act like our diets are 100% perfect anyway - but man. I couldn't believe it. My son was in lunchable heaven.

I keep trying to find him the perfect little compartment dish to make home made lunchables but have not been able.

The ingredients of the real deal drive me insane but also how they cater to this mind-boggling serving-sized package thing my son has. He LOVES single serving sized things - which would be fine if he didn't eat them in mass quantities! Like single-serve applesauce or yogurt. He'll sit down... and eat 3.







: Why does the fruit apple sauce ONLY come in single servings???

Anyway... the stupid things really appeal to my son... I wish I could make a healthy variation successfully.

OT Juliacat - but wrt your sig - my son was born Nov 16. It's a great day to have a baby.







I'm hoping for another Nov baby ... missed the boat for this year, though. I'll take what I can.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

RunnerDuck, thanks for the heads up










I let her eat the meat and cheese, but took away the crackers and sugar water







: when she wasn't looking, and told my mother never to buy Lunchables again. I know, it's hypocritical of me since our diets are definitely NOT perfect and I when I was a kid I practically lived on Froot Loops, Kool-Aid and Spaghetti-O's and I'm fine. I just want my own child to develop healthier tastes if at all possible and it irks me that I can be all







to my mother about nutrition and she acts like she's listening but it all goes right out the other ear.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I understand your hatred of lunchables, those things have enough nitrates and sodium to make me have a heart attack just reading the label.









That said ..

I grew up in a family where junk food was simply not allowed. We ate wheat bread, natural PB, no sweets or sugar in the house. As a teen I totally rebelled and swore I would forever buy WHITE bread, Jiffy & binged on junk whenever I could.

Over the years I've regulated myself, gotten healthy and actually manage to eat a very healthy diet and enjoy it.

But I also understand that in order for ds to grow up wanting to choose healthy foods, there needs to be balance. Everything in moderation, and nothing off limits is my motto.

So if he really wants a lunchable, he can have it. Guess what? He will usually choose a peanut butter sandwhich instead .. and he complains if the bread is not wheat.







Same with sugar cereals, candy, etc ... I don't think the occasional bowl of Trix is going to kill him and in fact, I think it takes the "mystery" and fun away from it. He can have Trix, and we have a box in the pantry. But he chooses organic oatmeal or toast most mornings.

Just a different way to look at it from someone who grow up being denied junk.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I really wouldn't stress that much over one lunchable. If it became a daily or weekly thing, yeah I would.

Everything in moderation.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
I grew up in a family where junk food was simply not allowed. We ate wheat bread, natural PB, no sweets or sugar in the house. As a teen I totally rebelled and swore I would forever buy WHITE bread, Jiffy & binged on junk whenever I could.

This scares me so much. We had a LOT of crap in our house growing up and I was a fat kid. At age 8 my pedi told my mom to put me on a diet - which made all the crap food bad and off limits and opened the door for binge eating in secret, years of eating disorder hell, and so on. I look back and see my family history (medically speaking) has some things to make me prone to over eat and/or be over weight - also to make me suffer more from eating poorly. PCOS... sucks!!!

I want my kids to be healthy.

But I don't want "bad" food to be off limits and therefore more appealing.

I struggle walking the line between allowing junk enough as a treat to satisfy and not allowing it so much that we are unhealthy.

One thing we do is have a family movie night every Friday which involves some sort of junk - s'mores made on the fireplace, oatmeal cookies, things like that. But this morning my kid had pop-tarts for breakfast - they were health food store pop tarts but still, who are we kidding... I'd like to be the perfect mom who makes oatmeal in the crock pot and feeds her kid a healthy hearty breakfast every morning AND HE GROWS UP TO ENJOY IT...

but man. Life is not perfect. Walking that line is so hard...


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

We follow the 90/10 rule for diet (if 90% of it is good, 10% can be crap) and I wouldnt fuss over a lunchable per say, but I would fuss over the fact that if I've talked to people (friends/family) about our nutrition beliefs and they went against it without asking first.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Runnerduck, I so understand. I have many food issues & have stuggled with weight my entire life. Both of my parents were overweight, thus the reason behind the health food craze. It back fired with me big time, and like you, I hid my eating, binged on crap and got overweight.

The one thing it really made me realize is that I want a kid with a healthy attitude towards food. It's taken me a long time to find balance for myself & I didn't want ds going through that same struggle.

For us, the balance has become pretty easy. I've always allowed a certain amount of "junk" in all of our diets. For ds, donunts, lunchables, etc are not a mystery or some sort of magical thing he's not allowed to have. He's eaten them, and knows if he asks for one I'll let him have it (within reason). I've found that he actually makes very good choices on his own .. I think part of that is because he has never been denied anything, and the other part is because we talk about what is in our food. He's big into knowing what nutrients are in what he eats, and what parts of the body they are good for. He understands why red food dye and HFCS are not good for our bodies because we talk about it.

Most times he will choose a healthy option. Other times we'll eat a little junk. I think as long as 90% of our diet is healthy, whole foods, I'm just not concerned about 10% of it being taco bell or a lunchable.

When he goes to my Mom's house (ironically enough, the woman who wouldn't allow anything unhealthy in our home!) he eats like total crap. He's actually been there two days, and I have no doubt he'll be ready for some wholesome foods. But I don't freak out about what he eats with her, we'll balance it out when he gets home for the next few days.

I guess I just feel strongly that both healthy and junk foods have a place in our lives. I know others here will disagree just as strongly.


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

my boys like them because there is a star wars picture on the box and they know this because thier friends get them. They BEG for lunchables and I hate them. Once in a HUGE while I buy them and talk to them about the contents and how they aren't healthy and just glorified crackers and cheese. The bigger issue is that your mom knows you don't like that and buys it anyway. If it was your choice it would be a different story. Like others said, if it doesn't happen again, its not too big of a deal.


----------



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

OP- I'm right there with you. If anyone had bought my DS a lunchable and allowed him to eat I would be livid! I'm a very strict eater. Junk doesn't make it in the house. We grow a lot of food during the right seasons and what I don't grow we buy local from farms. This includes meat and raw milk.

This is how I feel: I get 5 maybe 6 years for DS's diet to be impecable. Then when he's off to school and making frineds whose family's idea of homecooked is one of those rotissiere chickens from costco, I will have the peace of mind that I gave him a wonderful head start.

Luckily, my craziness about food has sunken in with our family and nobody dares bring him food. They always check. I kind of love them all for this.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

My mom bought my daughter one too, one time. DD loves meat but she wouldn't even touch the lunchable "meat." So she basically ate 6 crackers with cheese for $1 or however much they are. Why not just buy some crackers and cheese?


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
I know they're gross, but my philosophy has become more along the lines this: eating healthy so that the occasional crappy food doesn't phase me too much.











I do not think junk food every now and then will hurt


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

I practically lived on Lunchables my last year in college...the ham & cheddar ones were yum. The cheese in the cheddar ones is real cheddar, not "American" though some varieties do have that. The ham has nitrates, sure, but even meats cured with celery juice actually have nitrates they're just naturally occuring instead of processed.

I agree with PP. Making a huge deal of it will backfire with both your DD and your Mom. And it's funny how so many health-food fanatic moms now overdose on the treats with the grandkids--that was totally my mom!

It's really a pick your battles dealie. I really try to avoid extremes about food. The one thing I'm strict about is HFCS and thankfully, it's becoming easier to avoid it as food companies are picking up on popular dislike of the stuff.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

I agree for the most part, but there have been studies (of course I say this when I'd have to go combing through the net to find them should someone ask...) that show that trans fats stay in the body for weeks or even a month. I'd compromise on the other stuff, but I'm incredibly militant about trans fats for that reason.


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

All of this talk of lunchables and spaghettios is brining me back to my glory days of childhood. I don't buy that stuff anymore but I do crave it!

We are pretty good about only having fairly healthy, non-processed foods in the house, so when the neighbor kids offer my kids some junky sugar yogurt or other crap, I'm okay with it. If it were my mom who was going against my explicit instructions I'd be upset, though. I don't want to make my kids have a complex about food, but I do want them to know that healthy food tastes good and makes your body feel good.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I keep trying to find him the perfect little compartment dish to make home made lunchables but have not been able.

Tupperware has a long rectangular divided container with an attached lid called Lunch 'N Things that I LOVE for kid lunches. We have three of them!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat* 
I let her eat the meat and cheese, but took away the crackers and sugar water







: when she wasn't looking, and told my mother never to buy Lunchables again. I know, it's hypocritical of me since our diets are definitely NOT perfect and I when I was a kid I practically lived on Froot Loops, Kool-Aid and Spaghetti-O's and I'm fine.

Good thing you got those crackers and Capri Sun away from her - who knows what could have happened.... Way to put Gramma in her place. Honestly, this is the woman who managed to keep you relatively safe for 18 years, isn't it? I know you want the best for your dd, and it is easy to get really worked up with the first child and the grandparents; I remember doing it too. But with time and more kids, you will likely mellow. I have three now and am embarrassed at how riled up I used to get about things that although I was technically in the right, really weren't big deals.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
I really wouldn't stress that much over one lunchable. If it became a daily or weekly thing, yeah I would.

Everything in moderation.

This is true. We can buy and serve healthy food for our kids at home and in public, but if they have a Happy Meal with auntie or a plate of sugar at a friend's birthday party - well, it isn't going to stop the world from spinning. It doesn't undo healthy choices 90+% of the time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarnMomma* 
I get 5 maybe 6 years for DS's diet to be impecable. Luckily, my craziness about food has sunken in with our family and nobody dares bring him food.

Impeccable is pretty hard to live up to. And I think that unless he has severe allergies, it is sad that your family is afraid to take him out for an ice cream cone or buy him a box of Girl Scout cookies or whatever. He is a kid. I agree with using the young years to try to get as much good food into them as possible, and making fruit a snack habit instead of chips. But forbidding anything "fun" will backfire eventually.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I keep trying to find him the perfect little compartment dish to make home made lunchables but have not been able.

Have you looked at Bento Boxes? Omg, I look for reasons to pack lunches now that I have a growing collection of them!







You can find lots of places that have them online.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
Have you looked at Bento Boxes? Omg, I look for reasons to pack lunches now that I have a growing collection of them!







You can find lots of places that have them online.

Thing is I want ONE container with dividers - I don't want a bunch of containers and lids to wash (and keep track of, and lose...)

I will check out the tupperware.

Mistymama:

Quote:

When he goes to my Mom's house (ironically enough, the woman who wouldn't allow anything unhealthy in our home!) he eats like total crap. He's actually been there two days, and I have no doubt he'll be ready for some wholesome foods. But I don't freak out about what he eats with her, we'll balance it out when he gets home for the next few days.
My dad's house contains a MINDBLOWING amount of junk food. I actually fear for my son going there - it's hard for ME to go there - we are a people who are drawn to the junk food!!! I won't leave my son there alone. It's seriously the kind of place where you could undo a week or two of healthy eating, easily, if you just give in. And my 5yo would just give in. It's hard for me not to just give in. I hate being psycho about the food in my dad's house and I don't have the balls to even say anything to him but ugh. My 8yo niece is there all the time and she's 20 pounds overweight - I see her following in my footsteps and I hate it. I try to have healthy stuff here as a better example when they visit...


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Thing is I want ONE container with dividers - I don't want a bunch of containers and lids to wash (and keep track of, and lose...)

If you don't mind plastic containers, there is a lot to choose from:

http://www.reusablebags.com/store/al...ox-p-1396.html
http://order.tupperware.ca/pls/htpro...r=P10055421000
http://order.tupperware.ca/pls/htpro...r=P10055361000
http://order.tupperware.ca/pls/htpro...r=P10057696000
http://www.containerstore.com/browse...7&PRODID=69697
http://www.containerstore.com/browse...RODID=10014973
http://www.containerstore.com/browse...RODID=10021676
http://order.tupperware.com/coe-html.../lunchbox.html

Sorry, got a little carried away with my virtual shopping there.


----------



## Mpenny1001 (May 21, 2005)

We call foods like that "sometimes food" at our house. DD knows they are fine to have once in a while but not every day. Last week DD and I were out running errands and she mentioned that she hadn't had any sometimes food in a while and maybe we could get some. She was right so we stopped at the bakery and shared a cookie.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

Only since my ds has started kindergarten has he asked for these when he's seen them at the grocery store. Yuk! So I showed him the impressive ingredients list and I talked about how we could make our very own "healthier" version in his laptop lunchbox - http://www.laptoplunches.com/ (he loves his lunchbox). That said, if Gramma ever gives him one I would just let it go and let him eat it if he wants to....not like it would be a regular thing.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *star792* 
my boys like them because there is a star wars picture on the box and they know this because thier friends get them. They BEG for lunchables and I hate them. Once in a HUGE while I buy them and talk to them about the contents and how they aren't healthy and just glorified crackers and cheese. The bigger issue is that your mom knows you don't like that and buys it anyway. If it was your choice it would be a different story. Like others said, if it doesn't happen again, its not too big of a deal.

This would probably be my approach, except for cost. DD and ds2 haven't noticed lunchables, so it hasn't come up. When ds1 was younger, he really wanted them, but I was really, really broke. There was no way I was going to spend that much money on such a small amount of food...and that's exactly how I explained it to him.

I'm pretty easy-going about treats at grandma's and such, but I would be furious if my mom bought something for my kids that she knew I didn't want them to have. I have major problems with emotional eating and binging on sweets, precisely because of my grandmother doing this, and then telling us to lie about it. If my mom did the same thing with my kids, it would be a slap in the face of enormous magnitude. Fortunately, she sees it exactly the same way I do, and it would never happen. (She's also in my camp on spending that much money on something like that. We're misers, in many ways...and looking at the fact that I could give all three of my kids a wholesome lunch for less than I'd pay for _one_ lunchable means lunchables will never happen here.)


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
If you don't mind plastic containers, there is a lot to choose from:

http://www.reusablebags.com/store/al...ox-p-1396.html
http://order.tupperware.ca/pls/htpro...r=P10055421000
http://order.tupperware.ca/pls/htpro...r=P10055361000
http://order.tupperware.ca/pls/htpro...r=P10057696000
http://www.containerstore.com/browse...7&PRODID=69697
http://www.containerstore.com/browse...RODID=10014973
http://www.containerstore.com/browse...RODID=10021676
http://order.tupperware.com/coe-html.../lunchbox.html

Sorry, got a little carried away with my virtual shopping there.









I'm cool with plastic so long as it's not cooked in. We'll have to hit up the tupperware kiosk at the mall. I guess I never thought to check tupperware since it's pricey but if it gets my son to eat more healthy food it's a little money well spent.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *star792* 
my boys like them because there is a star wars picture on the box and they know this because thier friends get them. They BEG for lunchables and I hate them. Once in a HUGE while I buy them and talk to them about the contents and how they aren't healthy and just glorified crackers and cheese. The bigger issue is that your mom knows you don't like that and buys it anyway. If it was your choice it would be a different story. Like others said, if it doesn't happen again, its not too big of a deal.


The only thing though, did the mom really know she shouldn't buy those? Did the OP ever say (before this) that her kids couldn't eat them? Or did she assume that her mom knew they were no-nos? I ask this because sometimes I think my mom should know, but she doesn't. There can be a lot of miscommunication, as well as differing opinions on what is "junk food". I consider a lot of things to be junk that my mom wouldn't. So I don't get upset at her for giving the kids something that I haven't said was off limits.


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

i am sorry mama. I didn't read every single post yet, but I am going to have to disagree with the ones that I did read so far. It's your child, so it's your decision. You control what goes into that little body, because you know best. If other people can't understand that, that's their problem.


----------



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

I hate lunchables for all the reasons you listed.

But I'll admit I've been known to squeeze my eyes shut and throw 2 in the grocery basket when my girls need a quick lunch for mothers day out.

They have one maybe once a month. That's probably too much.







: I'm going to try to do better with planning their lunches.









With all that said, Why the HELL can they not make a healthier version? I would pay an extra friggin dollar for it if money is the issue. They could have all-natural whole-grain crackers, REAL cheese slices, all-natural minimally processed meat, and 100% fruit juice (preferable diluted.)

I mean, seriously, I'd probably buy them more often if they weren't pure crap.


----------



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

just seen this and thought it was neat. You could probably make them healthier im sure. http://blog.al.com/frugalmom/2008/08...lunchable.html


----------



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kim Allen* 
just seen this and thought it was neat. You could probably make them healthier im sure. http://blog.al.com/frugalmom/2008/08...lunchable.html

That's really cute...thanks!!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delicateflower* 
I'd prefer a Happy meal to a lunchable. At least McDonald's rots.

Rent SuperSize Me, and the watch the extra piece called The Smoking Fry. You won't say that anymore!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Thing is I want ONE container with dividers - I don't want a bunch of containers and lids to wash (and keep track of, and lose...)

I found a stainless steel one with a divider today
http://www.lunchbots.com/details_duo.html I just wish they had an option with TWO dividers as well. And a plastic lid where you could see the contents inside (like those Lock & Lock lids). Best of all worlds, no plastic touching the food but easy to identify contents if you've got a couple of the containers packed, and easier to remove the lid.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
Rent SuperSize Me, and the watch the extra piece called The Smoking Fry. You won't say that anymore!

Also google the guy who has been collecting McDonalds hamburgers for 20 years. They don't rot either.









That said, I'm not opposed to ds having the occasional nugget, burger or lunchable. Not healthy in the least, but IMO will not kill him either.


----------



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, Im just gonna interrupt and be honest here, I eat those all the time.







I didn't realize they were so terrible. In fact I probably usually eat things that are a lot worse. I may have been greatly educated by this forum, but when it comes to eating healthy, thats one area where I am completely clueless, and dont have much willpower to change. I find this post very intimidating! Not in a bad way, just thought I would chime in as the poor ignorant person to show someone that is on the opposite end of the spectrum I guess. I wish I knew how to eat healthy, and what actually tasted good, but as far as I know packaged foods are really all that appeals to me. If lunchables are so taboo, just what exactly do people eat thats better?


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, if you wanted something LIKE lunchables, how about organic lunch meat, raw organic cheese, and some toasted sprouted bread or healthy cracker? Cutting all that up and sticking it in a tupperware or something shouldn't take too long, so hopefully it wouldn't be too difficult a transition away from lunchables.


----------



## Robyn79 (Feb 6, 2007)

Unfortunately the same thing happened to us yesterday







I asked the boys what they had for lunch at daycare (they are on spring break right now) and they said Lunchables. I was absolutely disgusted with my daycare provider. I thought she understood my desire for the boys to be eating "healthy choices" as we call them in our house and so I'm not sure how on earth she thought Lunchables fell into that category!?!?! The boys are switching to a new daycare in July and part of me doesn't want to rock the boat with this woman but at the same time I really don't want to be worrying about what kinds of crap she is feeding my boys!


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

I remember running into MIL at the grocery store one Sunday. They always have dd on Mondays. I saw them checking through chocolate milk, conventionally-grown grapes and canned Alphabet soup. I cringed, because I KNEW this stuff was for dd. I just laughed and said "getting ready for C, huh?" They looked sheepish, but not apologetic. It's not that that was the most horrendous food ever; just that I NEVER buy that stuff. In general, they definitely know my preferences and have actually taken my lead on some things. It did bother me. But I promised myself that I would let them have their relationship and only interfere if absolutely necessary.

But I would draw the line at Lunchables. I don't know how I would phrase it; maybe I would still say nothing. I do worry about dd going to school in the fall and it's a big reason why I intend to bring her home for lunch for as long as she'll let me (I figure she'll want to eat with her friends at some point). I've raised her on whole foods, too and tried to be somewhat "relaxed." She's certainly had her fair share of cookies and stuff. But there's no pop, no chips, no real artificial anything. I think I'm in for a big shock about what people actually think is healthy for kids and I don't know how far I'm willing to bend in order to allow this stuff "in moderation."


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carfreemama* 
I remember running into MIL at the grocery store one Sunday. They always have dd on Mondays. I saw them checking through chocolate milk, conventionally-grown grapes and canned Alphabet soup. I cringed, because I KNEW this stuff was for dd. I just laughed and said "getting ready for C, huh?" They looked sheepish, but not apologetic.

That makes me cringe...but that's probably because my grandmother used to get one of her neighbours to go out and buy her big bags of bulk candy for us when we spent the night. Grandma couldn't drive herself, so my mom took her shopping. Grandma would buy a very small amount of candy, and tell my mom that was for us...then she'd get her neighbour to buy about a pound or so (that's for _one_ night sleeping over...two girls) behind my mom's back. Of course, the next step was to get us to lie about what we ate at her house, which included, in addition to the candy...Revels, Creamsicles and Fudgsicles, Kraft Macaroni & Cheese with hot dogs (no bun) & Minute Rice, with Pepsi (for dinner), Count Chocula or Frankberry with Pepsi as a beverage (for breakfast) and as many cookies as we could eat. Honestly...once my mom found out what we were eating there, she'd have probably been thrilled by chocolate milk, grapes and canned soup...

Yeah...I've got issues on this. I don't mind people giving my kids _some_ junk. But, if I ever catch anyone lying to me about it, all hell will break loose. And, there's no excuse for a pound bag of mixed candy for an overnight visit!


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Storm Bride, it's the secrecy thing, isn't it? That seems to be the biggie for me, too. That and the emotional aspects of just about every food-related issue. Thank God you have your mother on your side! I've struggled with binging and purging my whole life, too. Yuck.

With MIL, I guess I do have some idea of what they feed her and it's not too awful. It's just that I go out of my way to avoid the things they feed her and and it's for a whole day every week. The only thing I could ever imagine doing is sending out a bunch of organic grapes with them on Mondays, "just as a treat." But even that seems slightly passive-aggressive to me. I really do think they think this stuff is perfectly nutritious. I don't. And maddeningly, dd DOES seem to eat more of it than some of the food I cook at home. She will occasionally ask for canned soup and Costco lasagna. So far I've pretty much said no.

It's so funny. We're the junk-food rebels of the uber-crunchy mammas we know and the hysterical purists who don't let dd have any fun with food among our mainstream friends. Is that "balance?"


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carfreemama* 
It's so funny. We're the junk-food rebels of the uber-crunchy mammas we know and the hysterical purists who don't let dd have any fun with food among our mainstream friends. Is that "balance?"









I'm probably more inclined to let my kids have junk than you are (I'm pretty bad by MDC standards, but I consider myself a work in progress), but I'm in a similar place. Compared to my local MDC tribe, we're junk food junkies. Compared to most other people I know IRL, I'm a health food fanatic. Mind you, I try not to get on people's cases about it, but I am a little appalled at what some people I know feed their kids. (Honestly, if someone thinks letting her kids go through two packages of cake doughnuts - either 12 or 18 per pack - as a "snack" is okay, is there really any point in saying anything?)


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emzachsmama* 
I wouldn't be too fussed over a lunchable. I buy them for my kids every once in a while. Everything in moderation is my philosophy. But if it really bothers you maybe just let your mom know that you'd rather them not have lunchables.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I recall when DD was about 7 or 8 she wanted to try a Lunchable because all the kids in her class ate them. So, I bought one (the one where you make your own pepperoni pizza I think it was) and she HATED it. Said it tasted fake and she ended up throwing it out. Over the years I occasionally joke with her when we go grocery shopping by throwing one into the cart when she isn't looking. The first few times she said "oh no! Don't buy that, I hate those!", but now she's on to me.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
Also google the guy who has been collecting McDonalds hamburgers for 20 years. They don't rot either.









Found it! http://www.bionicburger.com/


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

If you see something in the store that looks tasty, read the nutritional information and look for stuff that doesn't have trans fat, nitrites, or high fructose corn syrup. (or hydrogenated oil)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mariekitt24* 
Wow, Im just gonna interrupt and be honest here, I eat those all the time.







I didn't realize they were so terrible. In fact I probably usually eat things that are a lot worse. I may have been greatly educated by this forum, but when it comes to eating healthy, thats one area where I am completely clueless, and dont have much willpower to change. I find this post very intimidating! Not in a bad way, just thought I would chime in as the poor ignorant person to show someone that is on the opposite end of the spectrum I guess. I wish I knew how to eat healthy, and what actually tasted good, but as far as I know packaged foods are really all that appeals to me. If lunchables are so taboo, just what exactly do people eat thats better?


----------



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
Impeccable is pretty hard to live up to. And I think that unless he has severe allergies, it is sad that your family is afraid to take him out for an ice cream cone or buy him a box of Girl Scout cookies or whatever. He is a kid. I agree with using the young years to try to get as much good food into them as possible, and making fruit a snack habit instead of chips. But forbidding anything "fun" will backfire eventually.


Why does FUN have to equal junk food? I don't understand this! And just so you know, we did just go out for ice cream and got DS a little tiny organic vanilla cone from our local shop and guess what? He looked at it, shrugged, and asked for his tractor book. DH ate his. But if I'm fussing in the kitchen with a bag of carrots DS is all over me and I have to stop and wash and skin a carrot for him to gleefully chomp on. I'm sure one day he will ask for junk foods and we'll have to deal with it but until that happpens I see no reason to force him into bad eating on some notion that it will make or break his childhood.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
Rent SuperSize Me, and the watch the extra piece called The Smoking Fry. You won't say that anymore!

The fry thing totally freaked me out! I am glad I don't like them


----------

